# Comics  > Image Comics >  Criminal (Ongoing And Past)

## numberthirty

Without spoiling too much of the first issue of the new "Ongoing" series that kicked off this week, it was great to see the world of the series get fleshed out a bit more and a story that gave first time readers a bit of the lay of the land.

Bonus points for the writer providing a "The Road Up Until Now..." piece that took the place of the letters column in this issue.

Pretty excited for where things could go from here.

----------


## Bloodbones

I read it yesterday and it was great. Looking forward to reading more. Read about 6 issues of the original Criminal but will continue soon.

----------


## numberthirty

> I read it yesterday and it was great. Looking forward to reading more. Read about 6 issues of the original Criminal but will continue soon.


Just out of curiosity, are you one of the readers that wound up at *Criminal* by way of *Kill Or Be Killed?*?

----------


## matt levin

Haven't read the new issue yet (saving it, saving it!), but have read all previous issues and have My Heroes on tap to  read, too.   Just want to join up here, for when I do finish the new issue.  Go Brubaker/Phillips

----------


## FluffySheep

I just finished reading issue #1. Loved it. Can't wait for the next one!

----------


## LooneyKoala

I work in a shop and I judged everyone who didn’t buy it. Including those who didn’t buy it because we sold out. (Obviously I’m joking. Maybe.  :Wink:  )

Seriously though, anyone with a passing interest in not only Brubaker and Phillips but crime fiction in general should be reading this, can’t wait to see where it goes!!

----------


## Joker

I'm definitely interested to see how differently they treat the book as an ongoing, than self contained arcs that have character overlap.

----------


## Kirby101

Good comic, as all the Criminal books are. My guess is even though this is ongoing it will be an anthology, jumping around with stories about the Lawless and others in various time periods.

----------


## numberthirty

> Good comic, as all the Criminal books are.* My guess is even though this is ongoing it will be an anthology, jumping around with stories about the Lawless and others in various time periods.*


If you get the "From The Desk Of..." newsletter, the preview for the second issue seems to point to that what's in blue will at least partially be the case.

----------


## gurkle

> I'm definitely interested to see how differently they treat the book as an ongoing, than self contained arcs that have character overlap.


I'm wondering if the model is _Astro City_, which is mostly an anthology of short stories with some longer arcs mixed in, but also uses short stories for world-building and to set up things that will become important later.

----------


## Kirby101

> If you get the "From The Desk Of..." newsletter, the preview for the second issue seems to point to that what's in blue will at least partially be the case.


The good thing is he can do one offs to year long arcs.

----------


## your_name_here

Love the world of Criminal. Rich with ideas and it feels as though they’re only just getting started.

----------


## numberthirty

The text of April's issue #4 solicit...




> *A breathtaking single-issue story finds Ricky Lawless caught in the grip of violence and double cross after a robbery. As always, CRIMINAL contains back page art and articles only found in the single issues.*

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I bought the first 4 volumes of Criminal on Comixology.

----------


## seismic-2

I'm working (if that's the right word for something that's meant to be a pleasure) through a backlog of December and January comics, so I just got around to #1 tonight.  Based on that issue, I'm in for the long haul with this title, but then again I had fully expected that I would be.  This team does not disappoint.

----------


## iron chimp

Havent read any brubaker since catwoman and gangland but fancied a crime comic. This was right at end of this months pull list - kept flicking through thinking urghh so many panels so much text and putting it off. How foolish i was - great stuff. The most minor of quibbles might be that there was no splash page to let artist really let loose and break up the long flow of pages but that's really reaching to find something to say other than top work.

Marvel or dc - oversized first issue - 5, 6, 7 dollars please. This 4 dollars please. And intro to previous trades was very helpful although as a new reader i found i could jump straight in no problem.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I finished reading all 7 volumes of Criminal. So good.

----------


## ed2962

Latest issue was solid. The comic artist character seemed to be a mash up of  Alex Toth and Gil Kane with bits of Frazetta (?) thrown in perhaps.

----------


## numberthirty

So...

Seems like this issue is a "Jacob" that we already know, no?

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> So...
> 
> Seems like this issue is a "Jacob" that we already know, no?


Yep. Its a prequel to volume 4 i believe?

----------


## numberthirty

> Yep. *Its a prequel to volume 4 i believe?*


Seemed that way, to me.

That said, he seems surprisingly stable in this story.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Seemed that way, to me.
> 
> That said, he seems surprisingly stable in this story.


this might be how he became a criminal.

----------


## matt levin

Have issue 2 in hand, just waiting for a clear half-hour to sit back and enjoy--soon!

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Issue#3&4 have solicitations on Comixology. Issue #3 is the second part of #2 and Issue #4 focuses on a young Ricky.

----------


## numberthirty

For the folks who are fans of the book, the "From The Desk Of Ed Brubaker" e-mail newsletter has become a pretty interesting window into the title.

Might be worth looking into if you are not already on board.

----------


## Kirby101

> For the folks who are fans of the book, the "From The Desk Of Ed Brubaker" e-mail newsletter has become a pretty interesting window into the title.
> 
> Might be worth looking into if you are not already on board.


Thanks, I will look into it.
I just got "My Heroes Have Always Been Junkies" on Comixology for $7 on sale. Looking forward to reading it. (all my other Criminal books are printed)

----------


## numberthirty

> Thanks, I will look into it.
> *I just got "My Heroes Have Always Been Junkies" on Comixology for $7 on sale. Looking forward to reading it.* (all my other Criminal books are printed)


Unless I am recalling it wrong, Brubaker said that the central character is from *Criminal* but won't say which _Criminal_ character it is.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Unless I am recalling it wrong, Brubaker said that the central character is from *Criminal* but won't say which _Criminal_ character it is.


It's a pseudo-sequel to one of the volumes. You'll figure it out halfway through. :Cool:

----------


## seismic-2

> Unless I am recalling it wrong, Brubaker said that the central character is from *Criminal* but won't say which _Criminal_ character it is.


Yes, but even if you haven't read any of the *Criminal* books, it won't matter.  "Junkies" is a great book all on its own.

----------


## numberthirty

Today's issue was a pretty interesting entry into the serie's "Bigger Picture". Right up there with some of my favorite work so far.

----------


## Joker

What do you mean by interesting?

----------


## numberthirty

> What do you mean by interesting?


Without spoiling too much, or would you rather wait until you've had the chance to look through it?

----------


## matt levin

As it happened, I read the final issue of Cover a few days before reading Criminal, both set in a world of comic book making.  After reading Criminal, I felt a big divide between the two, despite their similarities.  Of them, it's Criminal that resonates with me emotionally, seemed truer, had more to say.

----------


## Joker

> Without spoiling too much, or would you rather wait until you've had the chance to look through it?


I’ve read it, just curious your thoughts.

----------


## numberthirty

> I’ve read it, just curious your thoughts.


Just thought that the fill in of a couple of character's past that we already had a little bit of was a keeper.

----------


## Kirby101

So the news syndicate asked Stan Drake to replace Alex Raymond. Bru seems to imply that. And I wonder who the mobbed up inker in the 70s was? (this all from the end notes)

I really enjoyed Jacob Phillips colors this issue. Look s like he has abandoned the arbitrary rectangles of color he had been using. But he is bright where he needs to be and somber in the right places.

And I liked this tale of characters Bru has found sadder than street criminals, old comic book artists.  :Wink:

----------


## Joker

So they're taking that arc, expanding it with new scenes, and releasing it as a HC, a la All my Heroes. 

I guess that's cool, but feel a bit like a double dip.

----------


## numberthirty

So, that longer arc that starts in issue #5?

(I'll "Spoiler" Copy This For Folks Who Want To Go In Cold)...

*spoilers:*
The Death Of Teeg Lawless
*end of spoilers*

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> So, that longer arc that starts in issue #5?
> 
> (I'll "Spoiler" Copy This For Folks Who Want To Go In Cold)...
> 
> *spoilers:*
> The Death Of Teeg Lawless
> *end of spoilers*


Yep. Next three issues are from different perspectives than Dan's. *spoilers:*
Next two are teeg's and the third is ricky's 
*end of spoilers*.

I actually like Dan and I wouldn't mind seeing more PI stories.

----------


## numberthirty

Just to go into that a bit...

It looks like this arc might be a bit like the stretch of *100 Bullets* that made up the trade paperback "Six Feet Under The Gun". It tells an interlocking story in a set of solo issues focusing on a group of the central characters(Dizzy/Cole Burns/Benito Medici/Lono/Agent Graves/Wylie Times).

So far, it's off to a great start. Dan seems like he's no pushover.

----------


## cgh

> And I wonder who the mobbed up inker in the 70s was? (this all from the end notes)


My guess is Vince Colletta. Why else would he have kept getting work?

----------


## cgh

> Yep. Its a prequel to volume 4 i believe?


I should really do a complete re-read of the originals as it's been years. Actually, a wiki site like the one for Stray Bullets would be ideal. I wonder if one exists.

Actually, speaking of Stray Bullets, all fans of Criminal who haven't checked SB out should do so at once. I can't say enough good things. The greatest crime/caper/messed up lives comic ever.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://comics.fandom.com/wiki/Criminal

It also has a TVtropes page but its not very filled in.

----------


## cgh

> https://comics.fandom.com/wiki/Criminal
> 
> It also has a TVtropes page but its not very filled in.


Neither is the wiki sadly. If anything deserves a fleshed-out timeline, it's Criminal.

----------


## Joker

It's worth a full re read. I did it just before or after the new first issue, and it was great. They hold up just fine.

----------


## cgh

> It's worth a full re read. I did it just before or after the new first issue, and it was great. They hold up just fine.


For sure. I've read the full series a couple of times over the years and I should do so again. I'm kind of at the point where I'd like to re-read various things (eg all Moebius, the first six Cerberus volumes, the list goes on) rather than constantly buy new stuff. It's just finding the time. I've actually taken to getting up at 6:30 am and reading for an hour or so. 

Brubaker must maintain some kind of a timeline to keep all this stuff straight.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.newsarama.com/45925-when...6-preview.html

preview for the next issue.

----------


## Joker

New issue was great! I like the overlapping Rashomon effect we're getting to certain scenes. I always enjoy little things like that. 

I'm curious to check out the Bad Weekend HC, but I'll most like wait a bit on that.

----------


## Joker

Anyone pick up the Bad Weekend HC? Worth the double dip? 

I kind of assume it’s aimed more at the bookstore crowd based on how Junkies did. Doesn’t sound like anything essential was added.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.cbr.com/interview-ed-bru...-to-die-young/

https://www.comicsbeat.com/interview...e-bad-weekend/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robsalk.../#6a317e6a5039

https://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...bbott-dis.html

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...k-side-1223035

"Bad Weekend" news roundup.

----------


## dstrange

> Anyone pick up the Bad Weekend HC? Worth the double dip? 
> 
> I kind of assume its aimed more at the bookstore crowd based on how Junkies did. Doesnt sound like anything essential was added.


Depends what you're into collecting wise I guess, I did pick it up. The difference in material is 8 brand new pages. As well there are 2 existing pages where the entire monologue has been changed and 1 other existing page has 2 dialog boxes added into a panel in the HC. The HC is great, the paper gives a somewhat different feel to the book. I find the HC to be a little muted colorwise but not in a bad way. The original comics look very bright and crisp in comparison. Both formats have appealing factors. The HC does not include the cover art for Criminal issues #2-3.

Also, did anyone else notice that the preview in January's Criminal #1 for issue #2 seems to have Hal with a mustache and was removed then for the actual #2 printing and story?

----------


## seanphillips

Well spotted! We decided the moustache wasn't right for Hal.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I'm curious if the creative team has plans for the characters in the present day of the Criminal-verse? after their initial stories?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I just read the latest book! SO good, I planned on going through the first few pages but I had to finish the whole thing.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.newsarama.com/46308-ed-b...-criminal.html

New interview with Ed Brubaker on Newsarama.

----------


## numberthirty

Finally made it out to the shop last week. This arc really is amazing.

On the "Annotations" front, the first page would seem to be a nod to this Tim Buckley song...

----------


## numberthirty

An interesting performance of the same tune...

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.newsarama.com/46591-youn...7-preview.html

Issue 7 preview.

----------


## numberthirty

Without getting into spoilers, that was an interesting way to get to what I believe is the halfway point in the overall arc. With three issues left to go, I have almost no clue how they are going to get to where they are going.

That's pretty great.

----------


## Joker

Or just get into spoilers. The issue is out. Besides, it might stoke some conversation in here...

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I'm curious if Ricky was sexually abused by the junkie while in juvie?

I'm guessing the big draw here is figuring how Teeg dies and who kills him? It could be Dan, Leo or one of the Lawless brothers or even Jane.

I'm curious if we might meet Jacob's first wife in a future story or will we ever get to see Jen take the lead role?

----------


## Joker

I'd like to see another adult Leo story at some point. He was the first Criminal story, after all.

----------


## numberthirty

> I'm curious if Ricky was sexually abused by the junkie while in juvie?
> 
> *I'm guessing the big draw here is figuring how Teeg dies and who kills him? It could be Dan, Leo or one of the Lawless brothers or even Jane.*
> 
> I'm curious if we might meet Jacob's first wife in a future story or will we ever get to see Jen take the lead role?


Go back, and take a look at the issue where Ricky had the guy that he accidentally killed tied up. 

Unless the drugs were really, really messing with Ricky's mind, it seems like we already have a pretty good idea "Who?"

----------


## iron chimp

I've only read up to issue 3 but the whole package is superbly presented. An absolute truckload of top notch storytelling every month and additional material. Sleep and weep because this is extremely high grade crime comics

----------


## seismic-2

The current issue really gets into Ricky's mind.  A first-rate episode.

----------


## dstrange

> I'm curious if Ricky was sexually abused by the junkie while in juvie?


Yeah I believe he was abused by the junkie and that's why at the end he is wondering if Jacob's dad's gun is in i usual place. Or he's decided to step it up and rob at gunpoint....

I'm guessing this is the same gun referenced in the bad nights story.

----------


## dstrange

> I'm curious if Ricky was sexually abused by the junkie while in juvie?
> 
> I'm guessing the big draw here is figuring how Teeg dies and who kills him? It could be Dan, Leo or one of the Lawless brothers or even Jane.
> 
> I'm curious if we might meet Jacob's first wife in a future story or will we ever get to see Jen take the lead role?



From Lawless: 
juvie.jpg

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://screenrant.com/criminal-8-image-comic-preview/

issue#8 preview

----------


## numberthirty

Whatever I suspected issue number eight might be?

It was quite a bit better than that. Also, an interesting turn in where the story is going.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Honestly I'm more curious for what happens after "Cruel summer".

----------


## numberthirty

> Honestly I'm more curious for what happens after "Cruel summer".


I did find myself wondering if the creative team will touch on the immediate aftermath any time soon, or just move on to other parts of the overall story.

It's not even like they have to stay in the past.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I read issue 9 today and it was a good look at teen Leo.

I'm interested in how it all turns out next issue.

----------


## numberthirty

Man, this latest issue did quite a lot with a rather "Small" story.

The one thing that is mildly concerning is that it feels like whatever the story is that will follow this arc could have a tough time doing so.

----------


## Joker

I hope for a couple of one shots after this.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Criminal got defined by the Lawless family and their circle so it be interesting to go beyond it.

Or even touch upon the surviving members in the modern day.

----------


## seismic-2

This issue really did a good job of getting inside young Ricky's head, which is not a nice place to be.

----------


## dstrange

Looks like TPB Vol 8 is announced. Not sure but was wondering is it another dip collecting bad weekend as it collects issues 1-4


Criminal Volume 8: Three Sharp Knocks

The debut appearance of one of the most important characters in CRIMINAL history, RICKY LAWLESS, in three heartbreaking tales of crime and family.

Collects CRIMINAL (Image Comics) #1-4.
https://www.amazon.ca/Criminal-8-Thr...=books&sr=1-49

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Issue 10 was great.

----------


## numberthirty

> Issue 10 was great.


Indeed.

With two issues left in the arc, I'm pretty happy about that I have no clue where they are headed.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

my headcanon for the series is Charlie from the Fade-out is Jacob's grandfather/great-grandfather.

It's stupid and a reach but I stand by it.

----------


## numberthirty

One really small detail from the latest issue...

If Ricky's future living situation *was actually* as worked out as they told him or if it was something they just intended on springing on the family that would be taking Ricky in.

Seems like it would raise some obvious question marks if he has anything to do with what is coming up and was about to get dumped off right before it all went down.

Also, Ricky getting told that he "Wasn't Party Of The Plan..." and the ending of the issue.

You just said a mouthful, lady.

----------


## Joker

I feel like I know how Teeg dies...

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> One really small detail from the latest issue...
> 
> If Ricky's future living situation *was actually* as worked out as they told him or if it was something they just intended on springing on the family that would be taking Ricky in.
> 
> Seems like it would raise some obvious question marks if he has anything to do with what is coming up and was about to get dumped off right before it all went down.
> 
> Also, Ricky getting told that he "Wasn't Party Of The Plan..." and the ending of the issue.
> 
> You just said a mouthful, lady.


I reread my version and Ricky is skeptical.




> I feel like I know how Teeg dies...


Ricky is set up to kill him but I suspect that could be a misdirect.

----------


## numberthirty

On the direction that they are pointing in as far as how Teeg will die...

Agreed on that it is looking like you two mentioned.

That said, I can see at least a couple of other players who feel like  possibilities.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

My shot in the dark guess is Leo does it but it's an accident. He tries to shoot someone else and Teeg gets hit instead.

----------


## seanphillips

It's not the who, it's the how. We already said who killed Teeg back in Coward...

----------


## numberthirty

Hold up a second...

How is it that I have completely blocked that detail out of my memory of series' continuity?

Now, I've got to go back and think over what else I have just glossed over.

----------


## Joker

> It's not the who, it's the how. We already said who killed Teeg back in Coward...


Hehe, yes. That's why I said _how_.

----------


## numberthirty

So, I thought back to the reveal back in *: Coward*.

While I thought back then that it was simply something said to gain an advantage in the moment, I also realized that it seems like prison seen in *:Lawless* where Tracy gets someone to vouch for him is somewhere where it came up again.

While I didn't think that conversation was a literal as it now seems that it was, it would certainly create a pattern following that scene from *: Coward*.

----------


## batnbreakfast

I finally watched Ed Brubaker s episode of Westworld and found it to be lacking. Still a big fan of his work as a writer and he even seems to be a great human being on top of it

----------


## Kirby101

Agree with all about how good this issue was.
Some enterprising fan with too much time on their hands need to do a Criminal/Lawless timeline for all of us who can't remember everything.  :Wink:

----------


## dstrange

My guess is that somehow tommy gets distracted and shoots teeg, I don't think it was intentional. Tommy was convicted of the killing. I'm guessing other factors include previous mention of both leo and ricky being covered in teeg's blood. I think an altercation is occurring (maybe with farraday, tommy and teeg) the same time that leo and ricky enter the room when the shotgun goes off.

or perhaps tommy just took the heat for the killin' to protect leo or ricky who was actually behind the trigger..

----------


## matt levin

Ah, Kirby101, that'd be blissful.  My humble thanks in advance to any so-inclined to do so, to create such a time line.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I'm rereading Coward and Leo notes Tommy was convicted for killing Teeg Lawless.  So I'm feeling he takes the fall for Leo.

----------


## numberthirty

> I'm rereading Coward and Leo notes Tommy was convicted for killing Teeg Lawless.  So I'm think he takes the fall for Leo.


It gets a mention again later on.

Since this particular cat is wiggling it's way out of the bag, Tracy and Leo also discuss it in *: Lawless*. While it is sort of "Up In The Air...", they discuss it.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> It gets a mention again later on.
> 
> Since this particular cat is wiggling it's way out of the bag, Tracy and Leo also discuss it in *: Lawless*. While it is sort of "Up In The Air...", they discuss it.


I read "Lawless" and see what you mean.

----------


## numberthirty

The interesting part is how Tracy knew(well, it seems like he knew) what had happened. While it seems like the time where Tracy is being taken away is the last time he sees Ricky, Leo seems to point to that Tracy had been home at least one time after basic training.

----------


## dstrange

Looks like the Cruel Summer Hardcover details are up now on Amazon:
"Collects CRIMINAL issues 1 and 5 - 12 in a beautiful new hardback edition, with additional behind the scenes material."

https://www.amazon.ca/Cruel-Summer-E...s=books&sr=1-4

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Issue 11 came out today, i almost missed it.....

It was.....unexpected.

----------


## Joker

I almost completely forgot any comics came out this week.

----------


## numberthirty

> Issue 11 came out today, i almost missed it.....
> 
> It was.....unexpected.


Agreed.

Even with some insight from the creative team on what would be in the issue, that did not go anything like I thought it would.

Very interested in how this wraps up in one more issue.

----------


## numberthirty

Reread issue #11 yesterday.

Solid. Even for this series, it was surprisingly solid.

----------


## Kirby101

*spoilers:*
Was that the private eye with the shotgun in the last panel?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> *spoilers:*
> Was that the private eye with the shotgun in the last panel?
> *end of spoilers*


Yep.

The end of the last issue set it up.

----------


## numberthirty

> Yep.
> 
> The end of the last issue set it up.


While I'm not absolutely certain that it was the character we are discussing, it did look that way to me.

It was also potentially set up in the previous issues.

----------


## numberthirty

Just to point this out really quickly...

The current arc wraps up this Wednesday. Anyone that might have had that slip their mind? This is your reminder.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Just to point this out really quickly...
> 
> The current arc wraps up this Wednesday. Anyone that might have had that slip their mind? This is your reminder.


This past Wednesday or next week?

----------


## numberthirty

> This past Wednesday or next week?


If it stays on schedule(which I'm fairly sure will happen), next week(29th).

----------


## matt levin

Thank you.  Good to have a timely reminder.  time for a little re-read/catch-up.

----------


## numberthirty

> Thank you. * Good to have a timely reminder.*  time for a little re-read/catch-up.


Always glad to do so.

----------


## numberthirty

So...

There's going to be a pretty interesting turn in Wednesday's issue. Not going to say much about it past that.

----------


## matt levin

I'm ready.  At least I'm ready to take it on.  Don't know if I'm really ready for 'a pretty interesting turn,' but I'm willin' t'see.
Did a reread across the weekend--much thanks to number thirty for the heads-up.

----------


## numberthirty

Slightly Off-Topic...

Accounting for that a "Standalone" Graphic Novel/TPB came out recently and it seems like another is on the way, how would something like a "Brubaker"/"Phillips" General Discussion sort of a thread sit with folks?

It seems like there is enough "Standalone" work in the equation that such a thread might be worth starting.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I read it and it wasn't how i thought it was gonna go.

I'm sad this is the end of the 2nd volume.

----------


## numberthirty

The way it all played out was a pretty brilliant bit of putting the puzzle pieces together.

Now, I'm wondering about the new ongoing and what the "Television..." end might be.

All that said, right on these guys.

----------


## dstrange

> Slightly Off-Topic...
> 
> Accounting for that a "Standalone" Graphic Novel/TPB came out recently and it seems like another is on the way, how would something like a "Brubaker"/"Phillips" General Discussion sort of a thread sit with folks?
> 
> It seems like there is enough "Standalone" work in the equation that such a thread might be worth starting.



I think its a great idea! I think there's enough work and history for its own thread.
Criminal, Bad Weekend, My Heroes have always been Junkies, Fade Out, Fatale, Incognito, Kill or Be Killed
Sleeper
Batman 603
Gotham Noir
Scene of the Crime

----------


## Joker

> I read it and it wasn't how i thought it was gonna go.
> 
> I'm sad this is the end of the 2nd volume.


Pretty much this. Mostly sad that they're gonna do something else for a while. Criminal has always been my favorite of their collabs.

----------


## numberthirty

> Pretty much this. *Mostly sad that they're gonna do something else for a while.* Criminal has always been my favorite of their collabs.


On the one hand, I can completely see what you are saying.

On the other hand, the thought of a different ongoing picking up is pretty interesting.

----------


## Joker

I get it from a creative standpoint. I'd also rather they take a break than end up in some prequel hell because they were trying to tell stories on a deadline. Criminal has always been sporadic, so. 

I guess we'll see what they do. I do like all their other works, but not as much as Criminal.

----------


## Guthwulf

Hello everyone.

I bought the hardcover called a Bad weekend, which collects Criminal #2 and #3. And I'm going to buy Cruel summer, that collects #1, #5-12. For some reason issue #4 is not included in any of them. Is issue #4 a special issue somehow? I guess they will probably release a deluxe edition as it happened with the first stories, but I'm curious about this

Thank you

----------


## numberthirty

> Hello everyone.
> 
> I bought the hardcover called a Bad weekend, which collects Criminal #2 and #3. And I'm going to buy Cruel summer, that collects #1, #5-12. For some reason issue #4 is not included in any of them. Is issue #4 a special issue somehow? I guess they will probably release a deluxe edition as it happened with the first stories, but I'm curious about this
> 
> Thank you


While I haven't actually been paying super close attention to how the twelve issues will wind up being collected, there isn't anything particularly special about issue number four.

It's a story that wraps up in just that issue. I had always assumed it would wind up in the "Cruel Summer" trade.

----------


## Guthwulf

> While I haven't actually been paying super close attention to how the twelve issues will wind up being collected, there isn't anything particularly special about issue number four.
> 
> It's a story that wraps up in just that issue. I had always assumed it would wind up in the "Cruel Summer" trade.


I guess they ignored it because it's a one-shot story then. It would be weird if they don't release a hardcover with all the issues and extras

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I thought they would include issue 4 as an epilogue for "Cruel Summer". Granted that issue worked more setting up the "Coward" and "Lawless" arcs than "Cruel Summer".

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Hello everyone.
> 
> I bought the hardcover called a Bad weekend, which collects Criminal #2 and #3. And I'm going to buy Cruel summer, that collects #1, #5-12. For some reason issue #4 is not included in any of them. Is issue #4 a special issue somehow? I guess they will probably release a deluxe edition as it happened with the first stories, but I'm curious about this
> 
> Thank you


I'm just hoping they collect all the recent Criminal material for the next deluxe hardcover: Criminal 1-12, My Heroes Have Always Been Junkies, Special Edition, and 10th Anniversary Special.

----------


## Guthwulf

> I'm just hoping they collect all the recent Criminal material for the next deluxe hardcover: Criminal 1-12, My Heroes Have Always Been Junkies, Special Edition, and 10th Anniversary Special.


It would make sense. In the end My Heroes Have Always Been Junkies is no different to other Criminal stories.

----------


## Kirby101

No discussion of the last issue with the surprising (at least to me) revelatory ending?

I wonder if Bru had this in mind since the first GNs. And boy does it explain why Ricky was effed up. (If I remember "Lawless" correctly)

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> No discussion of the last issue with the surprising (at least to me) revelatory ending?
> 
> I wonder if Bru had this in mind since the first GNs. And boy does it explain why Ricky was effed up. (If I remember "Lawless" correctly)


I think he said he had a timeline planned out. So maybe he knew the who and the when but not the why?

You feel really sorry for Tommy and it adds a new layer to Coward.

Hell i felt sorry for Teeg and Jane at the end.

----------


## Kirby101

> I think he said he had a timeline planned out. So maybe he knew the who and the when but not the why?
> 
> You feel really sorry for Tommy and it adds a new layer to Coward.
> 
> Hell i felt sorry for Teeg and Jane at the end.



And considering what sociopaths they were that was tricky to pull off.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I guess in a book named Criminal, everybody is the hero/villain of their own story.

----------


## numberthirty

> I think he said he had a timeline planned out. *So maybe he knew the who and the when but not the why?*
> 
> You feel really sorry for Tommy and it adds a new layer to Coward.
> 
> Hell i felt sorry for Teeg and Jane at the end.



One reader's take...

The conversation in jail between Tracy and Tommy feels really specific for a scenario where they didn't really have it almost all the way down.

----------


## numberthirty

As for Teeg, he has always been right on the outskirts of a character that you could sympathize with(at least to me...)

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I figure they knew Leo killed Teeg but not sure why. Its not that immersion breaking to me.

Honestly i wanted a story with Jen. A daughter of thieves who grew up to be a cop/internal affairs is interesting.

----------


## GemSaloon007

Ed Brubaker and Sean Phillips just released the new cover for the second Deluxe edition and it looks beautiful.
92700479_10156183474923039_4456360643586424832_o.jpg

----------


## FluffySheep

There's also a third deluxe on the way as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## JasmineW

That's excellent news!
Is Criminal volume 1 being rereleased as well?

And do we have dates for any of these?

----------


## GemSaloon007

Yes! Both one and two are being reprinted (with new covers). Sometime in the fall, I think.  Then you have the 3rd Deluxe and Cruel Summer hardcover coming out.

----------


## Joker

I only ever picked up the 1st Deluxe edition. It's a lovely book. Thinking about selling it now, TBH. heh.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Yes! Both one and two are being reprinted (with new covers). Sometime in the fall, I think.  Then you have the 3rd Deluxe and Cruel Summer hardcover coming out.


Have they announced what the contents of the 3rd Deluxe will be?

----------


## JasmineW

> Have they announced what the contents of the 3rd Deluxe will be?


 BRUBAKER and PHILLIPS' hard-to-find CRIMINAL hardbacks are finally back in print, and joining them is the long-awaited CRIMINAL: DELUXE EDITION, VOL. 3.

This oversized deluxe hardback collects several short stories and novellas from the most award-winning team in the history of comics in a fantastically-designed book full of extras -- illustrations, selected articles, interviews, behind the scenes looks, painted covers... and much much more! Collects the SAVAGE SWORD OF CRIMINAL and DEADLY HANDS OF CRIMINAL magazines, the novellas MY HEROES HAVE ALWAYS BEEN JUNKIES and BAD WEEKEND, and issues 1 and 4 of the newest run of the CRIMINAL monthly series, two full length short stories about the LAWLESS family.

----------

